# Friday 28th next afternoon/night out (preferably other than Waxy's)



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

As a special early type arrangement for Pamela and others with little people ...

_*I'm sure Fatenhappy will put up something soon for Friday after next!*_

I'm throwing this out there early (almost 2 weeks away), especially for people like Pamela (and anyone else) who might need to have time to make arrangements made for them prior or better still .... you guys find a suitable family venue

So *Friday ... 28th* venue .... afternoon or night or both? (you name it) but please give us plenty of notice please ... !

And of course ... *All Welcome as always* ! ...  ... :clap2: ... :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww you mentioned Pamela twice! (Is it cos I'm being fussy or I'm the only one with a kid and no babysitter!) :confused2:
I'll try and find a good place that is family friendly, but then everyone might find it too boring? 
Andy Capp knows lots of places I suppose!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Aww you mentioned Pamela twice! (Is it cos I'm being fussy or I'm the only one with a kid and no babysitter!) :confused2:
> *I'll try and find a good place that is family friendly, but then everyone might find it too boring? *
> Andy Capp knows lots of places I suppose!


Couldn't possibly be any more vacant or boring than Waxys was last week "except for the company at the time of course ..." ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP told me it was rather quiet!
Just got off the phone with the Millenium Airport Hotel. Friday brunch at Biggles is AED 60 inclusive of soft drinks only. Alcohol is per consumption basis, which I think will end up being very expensive for some merry drinkers! 
Should we look at perhaps a dinner?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, here's my suggestion: Spice Island at the Renaissance Dubai Hotel.
The price is 199 inclusive of unlimited house beverages - beer, wine, whiskey. The food is excellent!
I understand that it is a little more expensive than Waxy's but the drinks are unlimited for those with huge capacity!
Once I get a confirmation on how many people will be there, I will get in touch with the hotel and try and get an associate discount for the group!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok, here's my suggestion: Spice Island at the Renaissance Dubai Hotel.
> The price is 199 inclusive of unlimited house beverages - beer, wine, whiskey. The food is excellent!
> I understand that it is a little more expensive than Waxy's but the drinks are unlimited for those with huge capacity!
> Once I get a confirmation on how many people will be there, I will get in touch with the hotel and try and get an associate discount for the group!


Is there a 4 to 6 curfew there ? ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Is there a 4 to 6 curfew there ? ...


Not to my knowledge (only in Bur Dubai it seems), although I think the brunch ends by 4.0opm. Personally I don't like Spice Island and can't stand Biggles at the Millenium Airport (dirty smelly place).

For something different that won't break the budget, how about one of the following:

Alpha (Airport Meridian) - 4-7pm - food with a decent DJ Dhs 195
Belgium Beer Cafe (Festival City) - 1-4 pm Dhs 195
Double Deckers - a bargain Dhs 159
Longs Bar - a cheap Dhs 149 12-4pm
Thai Kitchen (Park Hyatt) 12.30 -4pm Dhs 249 fab Thai tapas
Boston Bar (Jumeirah Rotana in Satwa) 12-4pm Dhs 129

All cheaper than Spice Island which is Dhs 269.


And thread moved to Dubai board, as requested, and where it should be. 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Elphaba!! :clap2::clap2:
If I were to choose now, I'd say Thai Kitchen because I just love Thai food!! 
But I will wait to see what everyone decides and will tag along!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good call Pamela 

It isn't a buffet, but you can order anything you want from the menu and it is all served in little portions so you just order loads of everything. All made fresh, on demand. A few different beers by the bottle and a choice of wines. A bit different from the standard brunch, but it has become quite popular so you have to book well ahead.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Longs Bar - a cheap Dhs 149 12-4pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> > Longs Bar - a cheap Dhs 149 12-4pm
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Not to my knowledge (only in Bur Dubai it seems), although I think the brunch ends by 4.0opm. Personally I don't like Spice Island and can't stand Biggles at the Millenium Airport (dirty smelly place).
> 
> For something different that won't break the budget, how about one of the following:
> 
> ...


Well there you go trend setters ... stacks to choose from ... all look good to me, so now there are no excuses ... :welcome: .. .. :spit: ..... :cheer2: ... . lets get the ball rolling, no _"dark side or curfew"_, lets just get on with it .... :grouphug:

And thanks Elphy for moving it !! ... :clap2: 

You can pencil "_the little lovely"_ and myself in Pamela .... Cheers ..... F&H


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Without being too fussy ... are there any of these that have good ambience etc etc etc, that don't smell like an old over flowing ash tray ..... _"just asking not trying to start WW3 !!"_


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Without being too fussy ... are there any of these that have good ambience etc etc etc, that don't smell like an old over flowing ash tray ..... _"just asking not trying to start WW3 !!"_


Alpha and Thai Kitchen.

I'd suggest others, but I was under the impression you wanted a cheap brunch...

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Alpha and Thai Kitchen.
> 
> I'd suggest others, but I was under the impression you wanted a cheap brunch...
> 
> -


I'll just go with the flow Elphy, where ever who ever decides ...

*Cheap*s good for me but not obligatory ...

*Brunch* ... hmmm, don't like to do much drinking on an empty stomach .... but still very flexible there too !! ....:spit:

*Venue* ... extremely flexible also, but just thought _"call me crazy"_ I know .... just for once i'd like to go home other than smelling like an old ash tray .....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

It ok Elphaba, it appears Fatenhappy is paying.
How kind and generous of him.
I bet this brunch gets the biggest turn up yet.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Since I'm bringing my son along, I'd like a place where we don't end up smelling like ash trays as well! Let's see what everyone says, but if it's Long's Bar, don't think I'll be able to make it.
I'll be happy to do the secretarial work and make the booking, etc wherever you all decide to go eventually.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> It ok Elphaba, it appears Fatenhappy is paying.
> How kind and generous of him.
> I bet this brunch gets the biggest turn up yet.


Seems to me Stew that the lads and ladettes from a couple of weeks ago are still waiting for the confirmed fishing trip dates that you were going to shout us for ..... hmm? Then I'll consider shouting you guys ... :confused2: ..


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Since I'm bringing my son along, I'd like a place where we don't end up smelling like ash trays as well! Let's see what everyone says, but if it's Long's Bar, don't think I'll be able to make it.
> I'll be happy to do the secretarial work and make the booking, etc wherever you all decide to go eventually.


Let us find a place that us smokers must go to a designated area, I have no probs with that.
I do know a couple but way to expensive.
There is sure to be cheaper around.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's decide from the list that Elphaba has provided....they all seem like good choices and reasonable rates!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can suggest others, but need an idea of what you lot are after and a price range. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mate went to Double Deckers, food was awful


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

OK girls and boys we need to sort out the venue ... may I suggest we work out whether we want an afternoon session, an evening session or a combo for this one ....

- SBP says Double Deckers food (on his visit) was awful ... 
- Last couple of weeks Waxy's has been a ghost town because of the curfew (4PM - 6PM) ... 
- Pamela and probably a few others would like the option of bringing their little people and, 
- Elphy is offering venue suggestions when we can narrow our requirements ....

In the mean time although being back here since last June the _"little lovely"_ and I have not been into the social scene that much, so it really does come down to you guys (+ girls of course) .... (at least for the next little while)

I suppose without being too obvious, if there are several in the suggestions box that we alternate between them for the next few outings !!! ... _shocking job I know, but someones got to do the hard yards !!!_

Whats your requirements, suggestions ... no one is right and no one is wrong and as usual ... all are welcome !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> mate went to Double Deckers, food was awful


It's cheap and people don't go there for the food.

I don't like it at all. Full of chavs IMO.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It's cheap and people don't go there for the food.
> 
> I don't like it at all. Full of chavs IMO.
> 
> -


Got to ask .. since I am an uneducated whatever ... whats a chav? ..:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Got to ask .. since I am an uneducated whatever ... whats a chav? ..:confused2:


Urban Dictionary: chav Tells you all you need to know...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok I was going to ask the same quest but that explains it.
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Ok I was going to ask the same quest but that explains it.
> Thanks


A bit like a bogan, but less pleasant. 

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> A bit like a bogan, but less pleasant.
> 
> -


Ooooooooooooh ................ .  . ... poo !


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Just a quick question.... Are you guys (and girls) planning to drink and drive????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

$ammy said:


> Just a quick question.... Are you guys (and girls) planning to drink and drive????


Hopefully most take the taxi... but cant be quite sure what everyone does.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hopefully most take the taxi... but cant be quite sure what everyone does.


I always taxi it if I even think drinking is going to take place.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have we decided on a place and time? May I suggest Thai Terrace at Park Hyatt?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Have we decided on a place and time? May I suggest Thai Terrace at Park Hyatt?


Is this the one Pamela ... Thai Kitchen - Park Hyatt Dubai Restaurant - Dubai | OpenTable


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oops yes! Thai Kitchen! Sorry...think the heat's getting to me now!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oops yes! Thai Kitchen! Sorry...think the heat's getting to me now!


that's because it's 3 meters away from The Terrace which is also at Park Hyatt, beautiful place especially when it's fresh outside... I have a feeling that all of you will relocate there after meals... Enjoy guys!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> that's because it's 3 meters away from The Terrace which is also at Park Hyatt, beautiful place especially when it's fresh outside... I have a feeling that all of you will relocate there after meals... Enjoy guys!


The Terrace is indeed lovely, although not cheap. From 6.00pm I'd suggest relocating to QD's, which is a 5 minute walk away along the marina.

And as I said earlier, you need to book Thai Kitchen well in advance...

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok as Elph said if it going to be Thia Kitchen we better start collecting numbers to book early.
Elph is there any way of making listing at the top of the thread for placing names and numbers, similar to how you did your poll.
This way people wont get lost in the posts.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Ok as Elph said if it going to be Thia Kitchen we better start collecting numbers to book early.
> Elph is there any way of making listing at the top of the thread for placing names and numbers, similar to how you did your poll.
> This way people wont get lost in the posts.


You cannot add a poll now and that wouldn't help anyway. I suggest one person co-ordinates by PM & could also update/edit their own post with names/numbers.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> The Terrace is indeed lovely, although not cheap. *From 6.00pm I'd suggest relocating to QD's*, which is a 5 minute walk away along the marina.
> 
> And as I said earlier, you need to book Thai Kitchen well in advance...
> 
> -


Which is where Elphy? Hope you're still on board with this too Pamela ..... :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You cannot add a poll now and that wouldn't help anyway. I suggest one person co-ordinates by PM & could also update/edit their own post with names/numbers.
> 
> -


I guess thats your job Fatenhappy as the originator of the thread 
I not sure how to do this one.:confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Which is where Elphy? Hope you're still on board with this too Pamela ..... :eyebrows:


I'll only be able to join you all for brunch or dinner (whichever you decide) because I'll have my son with me too. He's not much of a drinker!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

OK Stewy ... happy to take it on as long as that's Ok with all .... and Pamela I have duly noted your requirements ...

Can someone give me an idea of precisely the difference here please between what you are talking about.... regards which is which, and what is the preferred particular venue for the Thai venue thing at the Hyatt .... as I don't know the difference please ?

Don't forget, its your choice "_and please don't take offence_" .... majority rules if thats OK!

Alternately we can do the alternate at a later time if thats .... OK

Please bring it on !


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok I will chuck in the first vote - Thai Kitchen


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Ok I will chuck in the first vote - Thai Kitchen


Is that for afternoon or evening Stew .... And is an afternoon curfew involved with either?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Is that for afternoon or evening Stew .... And is an afternoon curfew involved with either?


I would suggest arvo for reason of people with little ones.
Not sure about 4-6 curfew. I beleive that is mainly a Bur Dubai thing.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I would suggest arvo for reason of people with little ones.
> Not sure about 4-6 curfew. I beleive that is mainly a Bur Dubai thing.


OK .... if its thats ok with all, lets make this one brunch .... pretty sure its something like 12n till 4PM 'ish .... then the rest can soldier on afterwards where ever if thats OK ????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't be bothered reading all the threads, just let me know where to turn up


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Can't be bothered reading all the threads, just let me know where to turn up


I am a bit that way to mate, but it has been going around and around, so a decission needs to be made 
So Fatenhappy looks like he has just done that


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Count me in - Friday brunch at Thai Kitchen! Perfect!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

where is it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Park Hyatt. Brunch on 28th May. Are you in?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

So now here we go. We now have:

*Date: * *Friday week, 28th Jun *
*Time: * *Brunch 12.30 - 4PM* ... Please note the start time of 12.30 not 12 as thats when they start trading
*Venue:* *Thai Kitchen at the Hyatt *... Thai Kitchen - Park Hyatt Dubai Restaurant - Dubai | OpenTable ... _(for starters anyway) .._. :spit:

Can you guys and girls send me a PM or give me a call/txt _(for those who have my number)_ as soon as you know you are coming so I gather numbers please .... 

The more the merrier ... _(little people also welcome)_ ..... :clap2: ..


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> So now here we go. We now have:
> 
> *Date: * Friday week, 28th Jun
> *Time: * Brunch 12 - 4PM
> ...


Was hoping to go & put faces to names, but can't  as it looks I'll be going to Oman for the weekend, but am excited about that as I've never been


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I take it you have booked a table?

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I take it you have booked a table?
> 
> -


Absolutely Elphy .... _"You take it right.. "_ .... Just got off the phone ... 

At this stage there's a reservation for 10 confirmed .... 12:30PM - 28th .... which I can increase upon if necessary ...

.... :hungry: .. :spit: .. eace: .. :grouphug: ..


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nola said:


> Was hoping to go & put faces to names, but can't  as it looks I'll be going to Oman for the weekend, but am excited about that as I've never been


You might be able to catch up with couple of us tomorrow night


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Stewart,

Where you guys off to Thursday night??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason G said:


> Stewart,
> 
> Where you guys off to Thursday night??


Probably Barasti mate.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Probably Barasti mate.


Yuk.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yuk.


My reaction too! 

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Yuk.


Its not that bad.
Just starts geting a bit warm as we head towards summer.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not the heat buddy it's the clientèle, the favourite gathering ground of the plastic and fake a show-piece of all that is wrong in Dubai.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's not the heat buddy it's the clientèle, the favourite gathering ground of the plastic and fake a show-piece of all that is wrong in Dubai.


Yes dwelling on what you have written yep your right but I can ignore that and have a good time though.
I am actually tossing up there or Madinat. 
Good thing is being close to home and I can think of a lot worse places down Bur Dubai way


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try left Bank in Madinat followed by Jambase - decent crowd, good music too - avoid Bar Zar, it's a hole.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Try left Bank in Madinat followed by Jambase - decent crowd, good music too - avoid Bar Zar, it's a hole.


I agree with you definately on that one hundred percent.
I have got to know madinat prety good.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Yuk.


I'll second that AC ... woops looks like third after Elphy ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> I'll second that AC ... woops looks like third after Elphy ...


Haha it must have been a bad experience for you last week, you only stayed for one drink


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Haha it must have been a bad experience for you last week, you only stayed for one drink


Since we finished up there for half an hour or so last thing after Waxys and Jockeys last time ... yep I did feel it was pretty ordinary, so again yes I have to agree with AC and Elphy on this one ... :spit:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Since we finished up there for half an hour or so last thing after Waxys and Jockeys last time ... yep I did feel it was pretty ordinary, so again yes I have to agree with AC and Elphy on this one ... :spit:


Half an hour does not really give the correct opinion of a place.
Yes I agree with them to but it can also be a great place with great bands.
Anyplace can be good, it is just what you make of it.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Half an hour does not really give the correct opinion of a place.
> Yes I agree with them to but it can also be a great place with great bands.
> Anyplace can be good, it is just what you make of it.


I am sure given the occasion etc you would be absolutely right ... Each to their own mate, thats fine ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If I may... 

The problem with Barasti these days is not the location but many of the people that go there. Sadly, it is frequented by the all-too-plastic expats who have no real interest in this country, never leave new Dubai, do nothing but drink and generally give expats a bad name. Outside of the weekends it isn't so bad as it isn't busy, but weekend are awful.

The bar had a big reamp about four years ago when it became the multi-level behemouth it is now. Before then it was a calmer place and pleasant to spend time there as it was just a reasonable sized bar on the beach. Years ago (before my time) it was just a barasti clad hut, hence its name.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If I may...
> 
> The problem with Barasti these days is not the location but many of the people that go there. Sadly, it is frequented by the all-too-plastic expats who have no real interest in this country, never leave new Dubai, do nothing but drink and generally give expats a bad name. Outside of the weekends it isn't so bad as it isn't busy, but weekend are awful.
> 
> ...


Well said elphaba, and I totaly agree with you.:clap2:I just like the bands on some weekend and normally just hang with those I know.
It is easy to ignore those that you are talking about when your with good people.
Sat arvos are normaly quiet still.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If I may...
> 
> *The problem with Barasti these days is not the location but many of the people that go there. Sadly, it is frequented by the all-too-plastic expats who have no real interest in this country, never leave new Dubai, do nothing but drink and generally give expats a bad name. Outside of the weekends it isn't so bad as it isn't busy, but weekend are awful.*
> 
> ...


Pretty much how we saw it, even as "outsiders or new comers" in way less than 30 minutes ...! Whether its here or other places world wide, really don't know what it is, they're all pretty much the same ! ... :eyebrows: ... others may enjoy it, but it just doesn't do it for us !!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a bump for anyone coming along this Friday ....

So now here we go. We now have:

*Date:* *Friday 28th MAY *
*Time:* *Brunch 12.30 - 4PM* ... Please note the start time of 12.30 not 12 as thats when they start trading
*Venue: **Thai Kitchen at the Park Hyatt* ... 

Can you guys and girls send me a PM or give me a call/txt (for those who have my number) as soon as you know you are coming so I gather numbers please .... 

The more the merrier ... (little people also welcome) ..... ..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Just a bump for anyone coming along this Friday ....
> 
> So now here we go. We now have:
> 
> ...


28th of June eh? How much is the little shindig and what's included? Or am i being blonde?

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/14818-thai-kitchen is another review - says 12.00 and AED249....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's 28th of May.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> It's 28th of May.


No **** Sherlock!


----------



## SoniaD (May 25, 2010)

Hi All, I am new to this site but been in Dubai for a while now. Can anyone join your meets? I am moving on Friday so couldn't make it this time but would definitely be up for it in the future.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SoniaD said:


> Hi All, I am new to this site but been in Dubai for a while now. Can anyone join your meets? I am moving on Friday so couldn't make it this time but would definitely be up for it in the future.


Of course 
All welcome and it is not only Fridays, some people just post a thread for lunch or coffee at anytime and there is of course the dreaded Thursday nights out as well :eyebrows:


----------



## SoniaD (May 25, 2010)

stewart said:


> Of course
> All welcome and it is not only Fridays, some people just post a thread for lunch or coffee at anytime and there is of course the dreaded Thursday nights out as well :eyebrows:


Great news!! I will keep an eye open for those posts and hope to meet everyone soon.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Just steer clear of where Steward and SPB go, because apparently their reputation precedes them


----------



## SoniaD (May 25, 2010)

nola said:


> Just steer clear of where Steward and SPB go, because apparently their reputation precedes them


 Duly noted... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nola said:


> Just steer clear of where Steward and SPB go, because apparently their reputation precedes them


PMSL
You will be in the same boat very soon, probably sooner than later 
Then we will see who leads who astray :eyebrows::behindsofa::eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Lookin forward to it - I already had to leave China because of my rep , next stop Dubai


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that is just charmin'


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Now that is just charmin'


They are picking on us mate :clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a bump .... 

Friday tomorrow 28th May ..... Thai Kitchen 12:30 until 4PM ish .....


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I had really wanted to come but we just got our keys to our apartment tonight so we have lots to do over the weekend so probably best not to turn up to our first brunch!

Have fun everyone and will make the next one!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nat_c said:


> I had really wanted to come but we just got our keys to our apartment tonight so we have lots to do over the weekend so probably best not to turn up to our first brunch!
> 
> Have fun everyone and will make the next one!


I'm in the same boat. Collecting the keys this weekend and then have to do all the running around, buying some stuff and sorting out all the bills for my current apartment and getting myself on the billing system again for the new one!

Will deffo turn up though for the next one.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Isn't it funny how lots of people say they want to meet up and when things get arranged, never do!!........................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Isn't it funny how lots of people say they want to meet up and when things get arranged, never do!!........................


Yes it is very funny...don't know why I'm not laughing though! You know why I can't make it! Maybe next week!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, yeah   

Anyway we all still on for Park Hyatt, Deira, Thai Kitchen at 12:30?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes things do just happen... especially when you have to car share 

I hope lots of people made it!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Food was fab   Do that again


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thai food! Yum!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

*thai food*



SBP said:


> Food was fab   Do that again


if you like thai food, try Spice Emporium in Westin Mina Seyahi - it's the best! all chefs are thai and food is outstanding...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Isn't it funny how lots of people say they want to meet up and when things get arranged, never do!!........................


Yep, but we now know those that will


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad you had a good time & relieved you liked the food. 

-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Why oh why do I always seem to end up in Waxys after a day out, I detest the place but always seem to end up there.

If anyone was there on Friday and saw me bouncing off the walls, I do apologise. 

:lol:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Why oh why do I always seem to end up in Waxys after a day out, I f'cking detest the place but always seem to end up there.
> 
> If anyone was there on Friday and saw me bouncing off the walls, I do apologise.
> 
> :lol:


Could have been worse, you could have ended up in yorks....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Could have been worse, you could have ended up in yorks....


Or Jockeys


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Or Jockeys


yeah i could have been there....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> yeah i could have been there....


We ended up at respectful places


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Could have been worse, you could have ended up in yorks....


I'm sure a few of the boys probably ended up in such an establishment. :lol:

Me, I was tucked up in bed for 11pm, well we had started at 1130 in the morning and the champagne in one hand and beer in the other approach at Yalumba soon caught up with me. I could barely raise an eyebrow never mind anything else.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I'm sure a few of the boys probably ended up in such an establishment. :lol:
> 
> Me, I was tucked up in bed for 11pm, well we had started at 1130 in the morning and the champagne in one hand and beer in the other approach at Yalumba soon caught up with me. I could barely raise an eyebrow never mind anything else.


be careful, bottle of champagne and glass of beer are not worth of being deported or jailed


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> be careful, bottle of champagne and glass of beer are not worth of being deported or jailed


I know when and where to behave myself


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I know when and where to behave myself


sounds promising ))) enjoy then


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> sounds promising ))) enjoy then


I've been here long enough to know what not to do. I generally just talk a lot of nonsense and then fall asleep, :lol:

Oh I definitely enjoy it


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I definitely enjoy it [/QUOTE]

Haha as we all do mate.

:cheer2::behindsofa::cheer2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Oh I definitely enjoy it
> 
> Haha as we all do mate.
> 
> :cheer2::behindsofa::cheer2:


Unfortunately I don't get a pass for a day out with the boys often enough :lol:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Unfortunately I don't get a pass for a day out with the boys often enough :lol:


why to not give her pass for days out with the girls then? it will increase number of your passes


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> why to not give her pass for days out with the girls then? it will increase number of your passes


She's got a free pass, she's the female of the relationship after all. :lol:


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

Wish there was as much to do over on the east coast!!!!!

seems to be plenty to do and people to meet/mix/socialise with.... 

work makes it hard to get over and then be back for the following day.... must be a way tho to get some more free time  

Dub seems the place to be for socialising.... Fuj is a lil on the quiet side!!!!

R


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ray, Dubai is only an hour away, roughly AED150 each way in taxi (split 3 or 4 ways?) so you're not that far away from it all...


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Ray, Dubai is only an hour away, roughly AED150 each way in taxi (split 3 or 4 ways?) so you're not that far away from it all...


Seems rather reasonable for an hours plus drive.... will deffo have to think about it.... whats the going rates for a place to crash overnight ??

Cheers andy!!! 

R


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

AED250 for an Ok room in Bur Dubai, stick with the 3 or 4 star hotels, the 5 stars want too much money for what is basically a place to crash.


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> AED250 for an Ok room in Bur Dubai, stick with the 3 or 4 star hotels, the 5 stars want too much money for what is basically a place to crash.


Thanks once again Andy.... sounds like a plan to stick with the 3 or 4* hotels.... 

as you say, just a place to crash out!!! 

Ray..........


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ray1963UK said:


> Thanks once again Andy.... sounds like a plan to stick with the 3 or 4* hotels....
> 
> as you say, just a place to crash out!!!
> 
> Ray..........


and.....


----------

